# Perfume: Viva La Juicy or Daisy By MJ



## trulynicole (Jun 12, 2009)

For my birthday I want a nice perfume.  I was going to get G- Harajuku Lovers but it gets nauseating after awhile.

Viva La Juicy is something I love, its a gorgeous smell.  I had the rollerball and loved it but returned it because the bottle leaked.  Marc Jacobs smells amazing also   But am torn- what should I get?  I will be using these for just going out and school.


----------



## Civies (Jun 12, 2009)

I LOVE Viva La Juicy. I haven't smelled Daisy before but Viva La Juicy is LOVELOVEOLVELOVEOLVELOVEOLVELOVE . It's kind of pricey though. At least in Canada it's $85 for 100mL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## trulynicole (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I LOVE Viva La Juicy. I haven't smelled Daisy before but Viva La Juicy is LOVELOVEOLVELOVEOLVELOVEOLVELOVE . It's kind of pricey though. At least in Canada it's $85 for 100mL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Yeah it is pricey but the bottle is worth it


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 12, 2009)

can I ditto that? I LOVELOVELOVE Viva La Juicy too!!!


----------



## seabird (Jun 12, 2009)

viva la juicy, definitely. i don't like daisy.


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 12, 2009)

Another vote for Viva La Juicy! My everyday scent.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 12, 2009)

seriously i love them both!! sometimes i want something more fruity so i go for the juicy but my daily standby is daisy!! 

sorry i couldnt help much; but they are my absolute FAVES!!


----------



## trulynicole (Jun 13, 2009)

wow Viva la Juicy is winning.
But that still doesn't convince me for some reason ):
like, i know viva la juicy smells good and i personally tried it for months but AH.
it is kinda pricey.  but then again, if i get it for a gift... 

another side of me wants to give daisy a chance. AHH


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 13, 2009)

I LOVE viva la juicy!!!  I think you should get that one.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 18, 2009)

Daisy. It smells like strawberries and cream on me


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

definitely viva la juicy!


----------

